# My Bug Out Bag



## isaacflod (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello!
This is my new updated bug out bag, I'm still working on it 

The bag itself; A Blue hiking rucksack, very large.
It's very large inside and has 2 big pockets on the side, the whole bag is waterproof material.

The front pocket; That's my so-called "Quick access pocket", I keep a medical kit, which I'll get into later, and 2 different types of medical tape.

The backpack itself, in there I keep one hand cranked 3 LED flashlight, and duct tape, and electrical tape.

The First-Aid kit;
Material; Water-resistant material.
Contents; one pair of tweezers, scissors, 1 Steri-strip for closing cuts, Solvaline non-adherent gauge, Jelonet for burns, 2 big bandaids, 2 bandages, 1 psysiological solution 8 ml, 1 long freestyle cut-off bandaid, 1 cotton bit, 1 pull band thing for bandages, 6 more bandaids, 2 sterile Non-woven Gauze, a couple alcohol free wipes, burn pads and then I have another Russian medkit with the following; 

Radioprotective agent number 1 (cysteamine 2 packages);

Antiemetic (etaperazin - 1 package);

Antibacterial agent number 1 (tetracycline - 2 packages);

Radioprotective agent number 2 (potassium iodide - 1 package);

Antibacterial agent number 2 (sulfadimetoksin - 1 pack). That's all for the medical firstaid kit.

More to come later on! 
Thank you all!


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never thought to use a "Surplus" military bag as a BOB. I understand that I SHOULD know that, however, I've always been sucked into the whole "Tactical cool guy" backpack market. I'm intrigued! :lol: Seems like the options have always been there, I simply overlooked them. How has your backpack treated you as far as durability and versatility? Are surplus bags inexpensive?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The surplus stuff can be good as long as it's in good shape, but the newer tactical, high denier nylon packs are much more durable in my experience and offer more practical design in pockets and molle/pals strapping to add on and customize. It would be nice to see a picture. I used an Alice pack for a long time as a BOB and for hiking, but find the Maxpedition gear these days what suits me best.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I currently have a medium sized ALICE pack I bought new that I use both as my BOB and as a general hiking pack. It's what I'm used to, and being a smaller person, it makes sure I don't over pack lol I know I'll upgrade one of these days, but I only paid $30 for it (and it came with all the straps and the frame). My dad has used his ALICE pack for hunting/hiking for the past 30 years, for us they've proved to be very tough. And I've seen those Veschmeshok Rucksack's, they're pretty cool!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

How many of you have triangular bandages in your first aid kit?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Not me. I got jar of peanut butter and a pack of POP rocks. That's all the med supplies I need. 


Just kidding. I don't carry a triangle bandage though. If I need to brace an arm I'll make a splint and tie it with 550. I carry a Adventures Medical pack with QuikClot, some liquid bandage, some tubes of Super Glue, a Army gauze wrap, antibiotics, iodine, and some bandaids. Anything more needed and I'll have to scrounge. If I need most of that I'm in trouble anyways.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Those triangular bandages are good for so many uses it is hard to list them all. You can soak them in water and wear around your head to help prevent heatstroke, a sling to keep a busted up or cut up arm immobile, a shoulder support or bandage, a knee support or bandage (for bandages use in conjunction with a feminine pad), splints, tourniquet, hot or cold compress and more - much more. They are the multi-tool of the first aid kit.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PaulS said:


> How many of you have triangular bandages in your first aid kit?


I carry 2 Israel combat dressings in my BOB / slash / Get home bag as I feel if I need 3 of the I am going to die

The first 2 are for random casualties as I am bullet proof.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Comparing a WWII era pack to a modern pack is like comparing a WWII era car to a modern car. I don't this is an area I would want to skimp on. If I was gonna carry everything I needed to keep me alive for a few days it would be in something like a ULA Circuit.


----------



## isaacflod (Jun 25, 2013)

It's a great bag, and yes, they are inexpensive, however I've switched to a larger bag with more pockets, but it's still a great bag


----------



## isaacflod (Jun 25, 2013)

Triangular? Well I have these normal rectangular bandages, I'm not sure what you mean


----------



## isaacflod (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh those! I have none so far


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A triangular bandage is a piece of dense cotton or muslin that is cut to a triangular shape (half a square on the diagonal) with the sides from 36 to 48 inches long. It is folded into a small square and put into a ziplock bag for storage. Here are some pictures of different application:
triangular bandage application - Bing Images


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Steal 'em from the medics.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I have one in my first aid kit, pretty compact all folded up. Lots of uses, my dad gave me this one.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I think the triangle bandages are useful to have, but it's far from the only thing to have or most important. Wound care is the most likely need to me. Basic cuts that can get infected and need cleaning and closer. Punctures and cuts that can literally cause you to bleed and lose a lot of blood. If you break a bone it needs to set and splinted, and than look for further med care and supplies.

Amazon.com: Adventure Medical Kits Trauma Pack with QuikClot: Health & Personal Care

Amazon.com: BAZIC Super Glue, 3 grams 0.10 ounces, 6 Per Pack: Office Products

Fish Antibiotics, Bird Antibiotics - Amoxicillin, Penicillin, Metronidazole


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Rambo dew rag.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I think the triangle bandages are useful to have, but it's far from the only thing to have or most important. Wound care is the most likely need to me. Basic cuts that can get infected and need cleaning and closer. Punctures and cuts that can literally cause you to bleed and lose a lot of blood. If you break a bone it needs to set and splinted, and than look for further med care and supplies.
> 
> Amazon.com: Adventure Medical Kits Trauma Pack with QuikClot: Health & Personal Care
> 
> ...


I agree but only to a point. The triangular bandage can be used to hold a "feminine" pad over a wound with enough pressure to slow or stop the bleeding. It can be used as a tourniquet, a restrictive bandage or to hold a splint in place. In my Big medical kit I have inflatable splints, along with a lot of gear that a medic or doctor could use better than I but in a small first aid kit that triangular bandage and some smaller stuff goes a long way to making it all work. You do need steri-strips or butterfly bandages, gauze, 2x2, 4x4 and 6x6 pads along with some smaller "bandaids" as well as tape, scissors, scalpel (or small very sharp knife), tweezers and curved needles and some 10 pound test monofilament line for stitches. Add to that some antibiotic ointment, topical analgesic, a fine scrub brush to clean wounds and some soap, and any meds that you need to keep yourself alive from day to day and you have a decent start (I am sure that I have left out some important pieces but I am working from memory).


----------

